# Potatoes



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm growing potatoes for the first time. I think I have it figured out, but any tips would be appreciated. I am growing reds.

Thanks,

Tate


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

After you section them, coat the 'cuts' in powdered sulfur. Some folks use wood ash. 

I miss eating potatoes...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I use wood ash W_R_ a trick my Mother taught me. 

Also, I always put a good handful of rich compost in the potatoe hole.

The reds are our staple, but the last couple of years I've been planting a few whites along with the reds. They make better mashed potatoes IMO. Just about time to get 'em in the ground.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been reading that you should plant them 6 inches deep for a better yield. I'll be cutting my potatoe seeds this week & planting on the 9th of Feb.


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone have any luck growing potatoes in a barrel or trashbag. I've read a little about growing them in loose hay but I've never talked to anyone that has actually done it.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I have some seeds from last year that have sprouted in my closet. They are shriveled up but have sprouted should I plant are throw them out?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Plant 'em. Just as good or better than you can buy at the feed store. I haven't bought seed potatoes, or eating potatoes for a long time...and I love and eat a lot of potatoes.

My first planting today and will do another row in two weeks or so.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Plant 'em. Just as good or better than you can buy at the feed store. I haven't bought seed potatoes, or eating potatoes for a long time...and I love and eat a lot of potatoes.
> 
> My first planting today and will do another row in two weeks or so.


 Ok, Thanks I'm planting today.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

i plant just a few inches in the ground and as the tops grow i pull dirt up around the stems. i continue to do this till its time to dig them up. Also cut up the seed potatoes where you have about 2 eyes on each piece.


----------



## jpmull78 (Apr 22, 2006)

As the potatoes grow and the ones on top tend to get exposed, you need to pull dirt up or keep 'em covered with mulch. If you have ones that get slightly exposed they will get really green colored. Those areas contain high amounts of alkaloid solanine, which is toxic. Potatoes are of the nightshade family which includes many toxic plants. Now when the potatoes are at harvesting size, make sure you dry or cure them in a dark area. If you leave them outside in the sun they will turn black very quickly from the sun. I ruined a huge batch like this one time. As for growing in buckets, bags, or barrels, it works well. You can actually use tires. Start with two tires, then as the plant grows, keep pinching off the base stems or tubers and add more dirt and another tire. A master gardener from Galveston County grew one about 6 tires high.


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

New tubers (potatoes) grow above the seed. Hill them quickly for the best yields. I cover the plant except for an inch or two and get good results. When 5-6" tall, start hilling.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Shorty
Define Hilling.
thanks,
B.D


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*red potatoes*



w_r_ranch said:


> After you section them, coat the 'cuts' in powdered sulfur. Some folks use wood ash.
> 
> I miss eating potatoes...


 what reason for putting powdered sulfur or wood ash as coating? growing reds, same as last year (they did okay last year)


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Dusting with sulfur and then letting them set for a few days before planting allows the cut potato to 'heal' or 'cure'. The cured pieces will retain their moisture and the sulfur helps to prevent rotting & scab (both sulphur & wood ash are used as a fungicide). Both also decreases the pH of the soil, making it more acidic, which taters like.

We haven't planted any in the last couple of years, but we used to plant three 40' rows & routinely harvested between 300 -360 lbs. Here are some pics from the last time we grew them:


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I grew purple potatoes last year...they were delicious. Can't find them this year. Started some russetts. Have one growing in bag, other growing in 5 gallon bucket.


----------

